# Movie Badasses



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

Your favourites please
Mine:
Warren Oates in Dillinger
Toshuro Mifune in Yojimbo
Lee Marvin in Point Blank
Michael Caine in Get Carter


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 2, 2008)

Mr T


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Your favourites please
> 
> James Coburn in Point Blank


Nearly.


----------



## Santino (Dec 2, 2008)

Duh... it was called Point _Break_.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 2, 2008)

Lee Marvin in _Point Blank_, Robert Duvall in _The Outfit_, Warren Oates in _Bring Me The Head Of Alfredo Garcia_, and Gene Hackman in _The French Connection_.  

That kind of thing.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 2, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Nearly.



Lee Marvin in the President's Analyst.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 2, 2008)

Henry Fonda in Once Upon A Time In The West


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 2, 2008)

Lee Marvin in Paint Your Wagon


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

Alex B said:


> Duh... it was called Point _Break_.



Oops  Point Blank is the surfing one isn't double


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 2, 2008)

and


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 2, 2008)

shaft!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 2, 2008)

for the terrifying win.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 2, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Henry Fonda in Once Upon A Time In The West



Good call.  Playing against type, etc.


----------



## Griff (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## butchersapron (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Your favourites please
> 
> James Coburn in Point Break



Colder


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

fucksake i is an idiot.
Delete thread
   
I always get Coburn and Marvin mixed up.
Can we forget this ever happened please?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> fucksake i is an idiot.
> Delete thread
> 
> I always get Coburn and Marvin mixed up.
> Can we forget this ever happened please?



It's a good choice when you get the right film and actor - and maybe boorman's first film? Certainly one of his early ones.


----------



## Griff (Dec 2, 2008)

Because he reminded me of a lot of people around East London at the time.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 2, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> for the terrifying win.



Isn't that Dave Gorman?

Anyway:






Choi Min-sik in Oldboy


----------



## isitme (Dec 2, 2008)

Darth motherfuckin Vader


----------



## N_igma (Dec 2, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> Isn't that Dave Gorman?



Is that a joke? It's Paddy Considine, wouldn't really call him a bad ass in Dead Man's Shoes myself.


----------



## Griff (Dec 2, 2008)

N_igma said:


> wouldn't really call him a bad ass in Dead Man's Shoes myself.



Well you wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of him would you?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 2, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Is that a joke? It's Paddy Considine, wouldn't really call him a bad ass in Dead Man's Shoes myself.





Griff said:


> Well you wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of him would you?



quite.  he's proper terrifying and has evil sense of humour and imaginative line in killing...

what else does a badass need?


----------



## Fictionist (Dec 2, 2008)

Boba Fett


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

Griff said:


> Because he reminded me of a lot of people around East London at the time.



oh god yeh

in Nil by Mouth - killed me that did


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

Winstone only counts in Scum, but not in Nil By Mouth.
Don't think Considine counts in Dead Man's Shoes.
Star Wars characters don't count.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 2, 2008)

Robert Mitchum in Night of the Hunter
Keyser Soze in The Usual Suspects (if the stories are true....)
Lil Zee in City of God
Samuel 'Muthafuckin' Jackson in Pulp Fiction
Ben Kingsley in Sexy Beast
Snake Plisskin in Escape from New York 
Sarah Connor in Terminator 2


----------



## isitme (Dec 2, 2008)

ED209


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> oh god yeh
> 
> in Nil by Mouth - killed me that did



I don't think he counts as a badass in Nil by Mouth more like "Vile terrifying cunt" 

Bogart in the Big Sleep



> Eddie Mars ............John Ridgely
> "Convenient, the door being open when you didn't have a key, eh? "
> 
> Philip Marlowe ............Humphrey Bogart
> ...


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 2, 2008)

8den said:


> Bogart in the Big Sleep



Bugger, forgot that one, it's one of my favourite films too.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Winstone only counts in Scum, but not in Nil By Mouth.
> Don't think Considine counts in Dead Man's Shoes.
> Star Wars characters don't count.



you have the nerve to say that after YOUR public fuck up?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

8den said:


> I don't think he counts as a badass in Nil by Mouth more like "Vile terrifying cunt"
> 
> Bogart in the Big Sleep



I'm obviously confusing the issue here

So badass = 'good' vile terrifying cunt, then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> you have the nerve to say that after YOUR public fuck up?



What's that got to do with my fuck up though?


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2008)

A) He has no name, all the greatest movie badasses have no name. 

B) "I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass. And I'm all out of bubblegum"

C)  of the greatest movie fights ever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I'm obviously confusing the issue here
> 
> So badass = 'good' vile terrifying cunt, then?



Badasses are heros.


----------



## isitme (Dec 2, 2008)

Steve Buscemi in Things to Do in Denver...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

8den said:


> A) He has no name, all the greatest movie badasses have no name.
> 
> B) "I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass. And I'm all out of bubblegum"
> 
> C)  of the greatest movie fights ever.



He has a name


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> What's that got to do with my fuck up though?



dunno - just thought I'd throw it in


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Badasses are heros.



Since when?

What's the definition then?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Badasses are heros.



ah okay - it was the 'bad' and the 'ass' bit that threw me


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

The Octagon said:


> Since when?
> 
> What's the definition then?



A hero who is double hard and inspires admiration through their fighting skills and unflappable demeanour


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I'm obviously confusing the issue here
> 
> So badass = 'good' vile terrifying cunt, then?



A badass is;

good, bad, tough, cool, kicks righteous ass, smart. 

Pick any three adjectives and if they apply to a character, they're a badass. 

Shaft, tough, cool, kicks righteous ass. 

Mr Blonde, tough, bad, and cool. 

Lee Marvin in Point Break, tough, cool, smart. 

The Bride in "Kill Bill", Cool, tough and kicks righteous ass. 

Ray Winstone in Nil by Mouth, is bad and tough. Thats it. 


Simple really.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 2, 2008)

Sigourney Weaver in Alien(s) etc


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> He has a name



Only in the credits, it's never said in the film, sort of a Withnail & I thingy.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

8den said:


> A badass is;
> 
> good, bad, tough, cool, kicks righteous ass, smart.
> 
> ...



kicks RIGHTEOUS ass? fuck me, this is getting more complicated by the minute 


err, Pam Grier then, in Jackie Brown.  Although she doesn't actually 'kick' any 'ass' as such, in a physical way, at least


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 2, 2008)

Steve McQueen in:

Bullit, The Getaway, Towering Inferno...ahh, the list is too long. Steve McQueen, generally. Even when he's playing a sensitive character, he's still a badass.

I think Gene Hackman has played some pretty badass roles - Unforgiven, French Connection...


----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> kicks RIGHTEOUS ass? fuck me, this is getting more complicated by the minute



Look it's really simple, the Prophet Jules laid it out, in the book of badsss



> Jules: The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee.



If the ass getting whupped doesn't deserve the whupping, then you're unrighteously administrating an asskicking. Which makes you a bad guy. 

Now a bad guy can _be a badass_ and unrighteously kick ass provided he fills some of the other criteria for badassdom, he's just not going to become a badass kicking the shit out of the hero. 

Look we call it the "Walken effect". Christopher Walken is _most clearly_ a badass in "True Romance"

Is Christopher Walken a badass because he kills Dennis Hopper? No. 

He's a badass because he's so smart, bad and cool. 



> Sicilians are great liars. The best in the world. I'm Sicilian. My father was the world heavy-weight champion of Sicilian liars. From growing up with him I learned the pantomime. There are seventeen different things a guy can do when he lies to give himself away. A guys got seventeen pantomimes. A woman's got twenty, but a guy's got seventeen... but, if you know them, like you know your own face, they beat lie detectors all to hell. Now, what we got here is a little game of show and tell. You don't wanna show me nothin', but you're tellin me everything. I know you know where they are, so tell me before I do some damage you won't walk away from.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

8den said:


> Look it's really simple, the Prophet Jules laid it out, in the book of badsss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I'm not playing anymore, I don't like this game


----------



## Pieface (Dec 2, 2008)

General Woundwort in Watership Down.


----------



## Griff (Dec 2, 2008)

8den said:


> Look we call it the "Walken effect". Christopher Walken is _most clearly_ a badass in "True Romance"
> 
> 
> He's a badass because he's so smart, bad and cool.



I was about to say Walken in True Romance.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> General Woundwort in Watership Down.



You'd best check the bible to see if rabbits can be badasses


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> A hero who is double hard and inspires admiration through their fighting skills and unflappable demeanour



so why doesn't paddy considine in dead men's shoes count?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

He's not a hero. He's a psychopath.


----------



## isitme (Dec 2, 2008)

Commando


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> He's not a hero. He's a psychopath.



Surely Eric Bana in Chopper is a psychopath?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

The Octagon said:


> Surely Eric Bana in Chopper is a psychopath?



You're right - get rid of him


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

Everyone I think of is either a vile terrifying cunt, or a psychopath

I keep sitting up in my chair going 'I know!! Oh, no'


----------



## vogonity (Dec 2, 2008)

Another vote for Pam Grier in Jacky Brown

Indeed, in the department store scene, a shop assistant says to her, "If you wore that suit in a business meeting, you would look the _badass_," what more proof do you need?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

She doesn't hit anyone though


----------



## vogonity (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> She doesn't hit anyone though



True, but she's super-cool, sexy and smart enough to get others to do the hitting for her...


----------



## Pieface (Dec 2, 2008)

John Cusack in Grosse Point Blank?

He's pretty badass.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> She doesn't hit anyone though



Yeh, but 8den said:

"good, bad, tough, cool, kicks righteous ass, smart. 

Pick any three adjectives and if they apply to a character, they're a badass."


and she's good, bad, tough, cool AND smart, so I reckon she more than passes the mark


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

She's a woman too


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, but 8den said:
> 
> "good, bad, tough, cool, kicks righteous ass, smart.
> 
> ...



That's not MY definition


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> She's a woman too



and your point is?



Left Turn Clyde said:


> That's not MY definition



I don't care


----------



## Pieface (Dec 2, 2008)

Women can be badasses.  Uma Thurman in Kill Bill is another.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> and your point is?



She'd have to even harder than the blokes, so definitely a fighter, rather than a smoulderer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Women can be badasses.  Uma Thurman in Kill Bill is another.



She certainly is, but she fights and oh how she fights.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> She'd have to even harder than the blokes, so definitely a fighter, rather than a smoulderer.



tosh and piffle

she's a badass AND she's a sexy motherfucker


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> tosh and piffle
> 
> she's a badass AND she's a sexy motherfucker



Nope, she needs to be a bruiser - there are plenty of female badasses but she ain't one, even if she is supercool.


----------



## Madusa (Dec 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> kicks RIGHTEOUS ass? fuck me, this is getting more complicated by the minute
> 
> 
> err, Pam Grier then, in Jackie Brown.  Although she doesn't actually 'kick' any 'ass' as such, in a physical way, at least



Nah, she's much better/foxier in Coffy. She's my badass.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Nah, she's much better/foxier in Coffy. She's my badass.



Now she's badass in that alright 
And in Foxy Brown


----------



## gsv (Dec 2, 2008)

*Watch out! A BaadAsssss nigger is coming back to collect some dues!*





The clue's in the title...

GS(v)


----------



## Inspected (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Balbi (Dec 2, 2008)

Gay Perry.

Harry: Still gay?

Perry: Me? No. I'm knee-deep in pussy. I just like the name so much, I can't get rid of it.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Madusa (Dec 2, 2008)

who's that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

Madusa said:


> who's that?



Amitab Bachan - Bollywood heartthrob


----------



## Madusa (Dec 2, 2008)

ahh k.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Amitab Bachan - Bollywood heartthrob




Bollywood is pretty much all shit. Apart from one film he was in.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Bollywood is pretty much all shit. Apart from one film he was in.


And is that what makes him a badass then?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

Film?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 2, 2008)

Him


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

It would be nice if people could accompany pics with name of actor and the movie they are such a badass in


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 2, 2008)

You should know that one. That's Lino Ventura in Army of Shadows.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2008)

Melville? Not seen it, tis on my list - it's about the resistance isn't it?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Melville? Not seen it, tis on my list - it's about the resistance isn't it?



Yep that's the one. One of the best post-WW2 films without a doubt.


----------



## Inspected (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Balbi (Dec 2, 2008)

Inspected said:


>



Only if you mean piles


----------



## theCIA (Dec 2, 2008)

Ashley 'Ash' J. Williams - Evil Dead II


----------



## Inspected (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## 8den (Dec 2, 2008)

Inspected said:


>



Psychopaths aren't badass. 




			
				theCIA said:
			
		

> Ashley 'Ash' J. Williams - Evil Dead II



How in the name of sweet merciful Jesus did Ash not get posted till the fourth page?


----------



## Jorum (Dec 2, 2008)

Lee Van Cleef. Badass, cool, stylish, AND he has a pipe.
And if you still in doubt I present to you his gun


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Bakunin (Dec 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> John Cusack in Grosse Point Blank?
> 
> He's pretty badass.



Compared to Lee Van Cleef as 'Angel Eyes' in the classic Western 'The Good, The Bad And The Ugly', John Cusack in 'Grosse Point Blank' is not much of a badass.

He is, in fact, when compared to 'Angel Eyes', the Diet Coke or maybe even the Kaliber of badasses.

IYSWIM.


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 2, 2008)

Jorum said:


> Lee Van Cleef. Badass, cool, stylish, AND he has a pipe.
> And if you still in doubt I present to you his gun



Aha, that's Van Cleef in 'For A few Dollars More' playing the VERY badass Colonel Douglas Mortimer.

I love his private arsenal of different guns in that film.


----------



## Jorum (Dec 2, 2008)

Bakunin said:


> Compared to Lee Van Cleef as 'Angel Eyes' in the classic Western 'The Good, The Bad And The Ugly',


I hazard to say he might be even more of a bad ass in "A few dollars more".


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 2, 2008)

Jorum said:


> I hazard to say he might be even more of a bad ass in "A few dollars more".



Indeed, this may be possible.

He's certainly more of a badass than John Cusack, at any rate.


----------



## Red O (Dec 2, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> for the terrifying win.



I endorse this statement.


----------



## Inspected (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Jorum (Dec 2, 2008)

Ooo good call


----------



## Inspected (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 2, 2008)

Spencer Tracy in _Bad Day At Black Rock_; Gena Rowlands in _Gloria_.


----------



## Inspected (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Jorum (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Fosters Mackem (Dec 2, 2008)

Im amazed no-one has mentioned the badass out of No Country for Old Men.


----------



## Jorum (Dec 2, 2008)

He's not so much a badass as more a very capable muderous psychopath


----------



## hiccup (Dec 2, 2008)

Jorum said:


>



Goddammit he was mine


----------



## hiccup (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Inspected (Dec 2, 2008)

hiccup said:


>



thats a badass weaponand a badass hairdo


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 2, 2008)

COME ON


----------



## hiccup (Dec 2, 2008)

Hell hath no fury...


----------



## gsv (Dec 2, 2008)

*Steel isn't strong, boy, flesh is stronger!*








GS(v)


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 2, 2008)

kilgore


----------



## gsv (Dec 2, 2008)

*I like this game*





















Either. Both.

GS(v)


----------



## theCIA (Dec 3, 2008)

Leo O'Bannion - Millers's Crossing


----------



## Madusa (Dec 3, 2008)

lol gsv


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 3, 2008)

The Fett man was never a 'bad ass,' as much as he was a victim of circumstances. *Goes off and reads the Guardian*

I'll second Thusla Doom, but no points for his Spinal Tap sidekicks - never quite got the point of them, but I do think Conan is a greatly underappreciated film (appart from all that snake charming shit - completely dismisses any allegory it was ever pretending to demonstate).

From the Bond films, I'll choose Rosa Klebb. All incarnations of Blofeld (other than those barely significant but for the stroke of a pussy) were too pantomimic to be considered truely bad.

For the sake of Frank Langella's talents, I'm compelled to mention Skeletor from the 1987 Masters of the Universe effort. "I'm not in the giving vein this day, etc..." In the same vein (!) I'll nominate Hordak from the first He-Man/She-Ra crossover film, Secret of the Sword. Both he and Shadow Weaver were really evil in that.

Pinhead of the Cenobytes. "Please, no more tears - it's a waste of good suffereing; We have all of eternity to discover what makes you tick..." If ever I go bald I may seriously consider sticking pins in my head, just to remain fuck-off cool.

The Wicked Witch of the West. It took me this long to name her? "And her little dog, too!" - The most malevolent line ever recorded, I am in no doubt.

And so on...


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 3, 2008)

Jorum said:


>





hiccup said:


> Goddammit he was mine



I already had him on page 2, keep up


----------



## gsv (Dec 3, 2008)

Octagon, surely this is your top pic(k)?





GS(v)


----------



## The Groke (Dec 3, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Gay Perry.
> 
> Harry: Still gay?
> 
> Perry: Me? No. I'm knee-deep in pussy. I just like the name so much, I can't get rid of it.




Man I love that film so much.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 3, 2008)

Darwin Joston in _Assault On Precinct 13_; Nadia Farès in _Nid De Guêpes_.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## The Octagon (Dec 3, 2008)

gsv said:


> Octagon, surely this is your top pic(k)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, that's not the basis for my name, I've never even seen it


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

Lot to choose from isn't there? 

*Mickey Knox - Natural Born Killers*
Certainly a bad man and fucking nails all round






*Kyser Soze - Usual Suspects*
Criminal overlord and has killed many through his minions

No picture as he does not exist (or so you would think)


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2008)

attack ships on fire etc etc


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> attack ships on fire etc etc



Deckard kicked Batty's arse if you recall?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Deckard kicked Batty's arse if you recall?




no, deckard got fucking pasted and Battys life-span reached it's end just in time


----------



## N_igma (Dec 3, 2008)

Rick Moranis in Ghostbusters.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

Do we need a poll: 

Roy Batty VS Darth Vader VS Robocop VS some others?


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 3, 2008)

Darth Vader is no longer a badass because you know this






is inside the suit.

The Kurgan, however, is.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 3, 2008)

This guy -


----------



## 8den (Dec 3, 2008)

Ah Captain Reynolds. 



> [Mal refuses to kill the prone, humiliated Atherton.]
> 
> Sir Warrick: You have to finish it, lad. [Mal doesn't move] You have to finish it. For a man to lay beaten, yet breathing? It makes him a coward.
> 
> ...


----------



## Madusa (Dec 3, 2008)

Gary Daniels in COLD HARVEST. Best action B movie EVA!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Madusa (Dec 3, 2008)

Ramon!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2008)

The Octagon said:


> This guy -



Again people are posting pics with no actor/character name or film. Please provide details.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


>


Least convincing badass ever!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Also, surely he comes under 'vile terrifying cunt'


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2008)

8den said:


> Ah Captain Reynolds.



FFS! Film? Actor?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Also, surely he comes under 'vile terrifying cunt'



He comes under tiny angry little old man who couldn't hurt a fly


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 3, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Again people are posting pics with no actor/character name or film. Please provide details.



Post #140 Is that the captain from firefly/serenity? Dies of geek overload as realises the photo of Ash was not from evil dead II but Army of Darkness.

No-one for Tony Jaa?


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 3, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Least convincing badass ever!


I forwarded your post to Don & he sent this back for you:

Dear LTC,

Shut up, cunt. You louse. You got some fuckin' neck ain't you. Retired? Fuck off, you're revolting. Look at your suntan, it's leather, it's like leather man, your skin. We could make a fucking suitcase out of you. Like a crocodile, fat crocodile, fat bastard. You look like fucking Idi Amin, you know what I mean? Stay here? You should be ashamed of yourself. Who do you think you are? King of the castle? Cock of the walk? What you think this is the wheel of fortune? You think you can make your dough and fuck off? Leave the table? Thanks Don, see you Don, off to sunny Spain now Don, fuck off Don. Lying in your pool like a fat blob laughing at me, you think I'm gonna have that? You really think I'm gonna have that, ya ponce. All right, I'll make it easy for you. God knows you're fucking trying. Are you gonna do the job? It's not a difficult question, are you gonna do the job, yes or no?

Love,

Don xxx


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> I forwarded your post to Don & he sent this back for you:
> 
> Dear LTC,
> 
> ...


You're all talk, Don.

<slaps Gandhi with back of hand, sees him going flying across the room, in a heap of broken and mangled limbs>


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 3, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> You're all talk, Don.
> 
> <slaps Gandhi with back of hand, sees him going flying across the room, in a heap of broken and mangled limbs>


Dear LTC,

Not this time, LTC. Not this time. Not this fucking time. No. No no no no no no no no no! No! No no no no no no no no no no no no no! No! Not this fucking time! No fucking way! No fucking way, no fucking way, no fucking way! You've made me look a right cunt! 

Yours,

Don xxx





Alright then, what about Tony Montana? He's got a very bad ass.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2008)

He's a badass alright. But Don Logan looks so weedy that he can never be a true badass, despite all his eloquent threats that he cannot possibly carry out on a bruiser such as Ray Winstone.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2008)

Tony Montana is a cockroach!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2008)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Tony Montana is a cockroach!




a cockroach with a massive machine gun


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> He's a badass alright. But Don Logan looks so weedy that he can never be a true badass, despite all his eloquent threats that he cannot possibly carry out on a bruiser such as Ray Winstone.



Weediness doesn't really come into it if you have, say, a badass gun


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2008)

Snake!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2008)

For sure, but in the scenes where Logan is supposedly being a badass, he doesn't have a gun.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


>



'Someone's touched me, touched my front... my front bottom.'


----------



## bonjour (Dec 3, 2008)

Clarence Boddicker.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 3, 2008)

The Octagon said:


> This guy -





Left Turn Clyde said:


> Again people are posting pics with no actor/character name or film. Please provide details.



Character - Captain Malcolm 'Mal' Reynolds
Actor - Nathan Fillion
Film - Serenity (based on 'Firefly' TV Series created by Joss Whedon)


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh I saw that - one of the worst SF films ever.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 3, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Oh I saw that - one of the worst SF films ever.



Or to posit an alternate viewpoint, one of the best SF films ever.

It's the film Star Wars wishes it could be.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Oh I saw that - one of the worst SF films ever.



Firefly and Serenity were great!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2008)

The Octagon said:


> Or to posit an alternate viewpoint, one of the best SF films ever.
> 
> It's the film Star Wars wishes it could be.



They're both shit, but at least SW had a story


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2008)

The Octagon said:


> Or to posit an alternate viewpoint, one of the best SF films ever.
> 
> It's the film Star Wars wishes it could be.



No, it's a poor pastiche of some of Star Wars weaker elements.

I enjoyed that swordfighting bloke with the weird name though.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 3, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> They're both shit, but at least SW had a story



Now I know you're taking the piss for the hell of it


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2008)

Not taking the piss.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> For sure, but in the scenes where Logan is supposedly being a badass, he doesn't have a gun.



But he will have a gun, somewhere...maybe not about his person in that very frame, but he will


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2008)

Just an elbow smash to his cheek and his gun is got.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Just an elbow smash to his cheek and his gun is got.



Bet you it isn't


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2008)

is


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2008)

The Octagon said:


> Now I know you're taking the piss for the hell of it



there's a weird species of people who cannot accept how awesome star wars really is. Pity them, for they just cannot feel the force


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> is



not



x 1000000000, no back answers, no barleymow


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2008)

is infinity cross fingers.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> is infinity *cross fingers*.



I said NO BARLEYMOW 

*turns badass*


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 3, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> there's a weird species of people who cannot accept how awesome star wars really is. Pity them, for they just cannot feel the force



A New Hope - fun, fresh (ignoring the main plot being outright stolen from The Hidden Fortress) and ground-breaking effects

Empire - More interesting (the 'darker' tag irritates me) than first, better battle scenes and great ending

Rest = utter, utter wank.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2008)

Boring films, esp Empire. Return is best cos of the teddies.


----------



## gsv (Dec 3, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> I enjoyed that swordfighting bloke with the weird name though.


Chewitwell Ejififofoffor.

GS(v)


----------



## vogonity (Dec 3, 2008)

Karl Malden as Father Barry in _On the Waterfront_:

"You'd better get rid of that gun, unless you haven't got the guts, and if you don't, you'd better hang on to it!" 

Badass padre


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2008)

Feral kid


----------



## Homeless Mal (Dec 3, 2008)

Sean Penn as Mick O'Brien in Bad Boys.


----------



## narcodollars (Dec 3, 2008)

Malcolm McDowell (born Malcolm John Taylor) as Alex DeLarge, _A Clockwork Orange_.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 3, 2008)

Any body mentioned O Dog?

" ' the fuck you say about my momma?  You feel sorry for who?"


----------



## Homeless Mal (Dec 3, 2008)

Eric Bana as Chopper


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 3, 2008)

Gary Busey as the charming, cuddly and fluffy 'Mr. Joshua' in 'Lethal Weapon.'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 3, 2008)

George C Scott as George S Patton


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 3, 2008)

Jimmy Cagney in _White Heat_; 
Toshirō Mifune in _Seven Samurai_; 
Steve McQueen in _Bullitt_; 
Yul Brunner in _Westworld_; 
Frank Harper in _A Room For Romeo Brass_; 
Kirk Douglas in _Spartacus_;
Burt Lancaster in _The Crimson Pirate_ and _Twilight's Last Gleaming_;
Clint Eastwood in _High Plains Drifter_, _The Outlaw Josey Wales_ and _Dirty Harry_;
Edward Fox in _The Day Of The Jackal_;
Linda Fiorentino in _The Last Seduction_;
Anzac Wallace in _Utu_


----------



## ajk (Dec 3, 2008)

Takeshi Kitano in Zatoichi.  Or Kitano in anything, really.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Dec 3, 2008)

Christine


----------



## Flashman (Dec 4, 2008)

John McClane - Die Hard






Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon






Hellboy






Pvt. Jeanette Vasquez - Aliens






Sam - Ronin


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 4, 2008)

Vincent Price in _The Abominable Dr Phibes_.


----------



## Flashman (Dec 4, 2008)

Neo - Matrix






Seth Gecko - From Dusk Till Dawn






Wolverine - X Men






Riddick - Pitch Black/Chronicles


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunnery Sergeant Hartmann in 'Full Metal Jacket' for me.

If Carlsberg made evil, sadistic, bastard drill instructors...

'Did your parents have any children that lived?!'

'SIR, YES SIR!'

'I bet they regret that! You're so ugly you could be a modern art masterpiece!'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 4, 2008)

Pretty much a re-run of the performance J Lee Ermey turned in on _The Boys Of Company C_, though (except the character in the earlier film was placed in a more sympathetic context).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 4, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Toshuro Mifune in Yojimbo



mifune is just a badass full stop


Kikuchiyo is possibly my fav


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 4, 2008)

ajk said:


> Takeshi Kitano in Zatoichi.  Or Kitano in anything, really.



i perfered Shintaro Katsu


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2008)

Coming Soon - Rorschach is gonna be a kick ass badass!


----------



## Flashman (Dec 4, 2008)

Veidt is harder.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2008)

But not as cool.


----------



## kerb (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Bakunin (Dec 4, 2008)

kerb said:


>



'Dave. I'm afraid I can't let you do that, Dave.'

'I am a HAL 9000 computer...'

I've got 2001 on DVD and that voice is still disturbing.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 4, 2008)

Harvey Keitel in:

Pulp Fiction:





'If I'm curt with you it's because time is short. So please, pretty please with icing and a cherry on top, clean the fucking car'

Resevoir Dogs:




Mr. Pink:    You kill anybody? 
Mr. White:  A few cops. 
Mr. Pink:    No real people? 
Mr. White:  Just cops.





Beat Cop:         I told you once before that this guy will come by your house and blow up your house up with your wife and kids and everybody in it. You know that, right? 
The Lieutenant: Good, good. I'll give him an extra ten grand for his trouble. I hate that fucking house.


----------



## Flashman (Dec 4, 2008)

Also not forgetting The Duelists:






"La!"


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 4, 2008)

Does anyone remember the Samurai from 'Shogun Assassin' and 'Babycart At The River Styx'?

Classic badass, Japanese style.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 4, 2008)

Cybil Shepherd stalking, teen whore protecting 70s vigilante...Travis Bickle:






Travis Bickle: Listen, you fuckers, you screwheads. Here is a man who would not take it anymore. A man who stood up against the scum, the cunts, the dogs, the filth, the shit. Here is a man who stood up.


----------



## kerb (Dec 4, 2008)

Bakunin said:


> 'Dave. I'm afraid I can't let you do that, Dave.'
> 
> 'I am a HAL 9000 computer...'
> 
> I've got 2001 on DVD and that voice is still disturbing.



isn't it? so cold and calculating and in total control. one of the ultimate badasses


----------



## 8den (Dec 4, 2008)

Bakunin said:


> Does anyone remember the Samurai from 'Shogun Assassin' and 'Babycart At The River Styx'?
> 
> Classic badass, Japanese style.



That'd be Lone Wolf and cub Ogami the former execution for the Emperor and his son. 






Pause. 





I've just beaten Shippy to a Japanese cultural and manga reference. Do I win something for this?


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 4, 2008)

I think that HALs lobotomy scene is one of the most distressing things in cinema.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Dec 4, 2008)

Drew Barrymore as Charlie McGee in Firestarter


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 4, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I think that HALs lobotomy scene is one of the most distressing things in cinema.



'Daisy, Daisy, give me your answer, do..'


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 5, 2008)

8den said:


> I've just beaten Shippy to a Japanese cultural and manga reference. Do I win something for this?



no


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 5, 2008)

The James Caan character in Micheal Mann's excellent Thief,hard as fuck


----------



## vogonity (Dec 5, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I think that HALs lobotomy scene is one of the most distressing things in cinema.



It gets more upsetting each time I see it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2008)

vogonity said:


> It gets more upsetting each time I see it.




I used to have it as the shutdown noise on my PC


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> The James Caan character in Micheal Mann's excellent Thief,hard as fuck



But with a sensitive underbelly.


----------



## bubba_jones (Dec 6, 2008)

Can't believe no one's mentioned Clarence Boddiker from the first Robocop.


----------



## isitme (Dec 6, 2008)

Jonathan E from Rollerball


----------

